# Will the WRD O2A mechanical slave kit work on a MK1 VR6??



## iceguy (May 26, 2003)

pictured here. I would like to try this on my MK1 but curious if it will fit the pedal cluster etc. I know people use this for MK2 VR swaps
http://wrdusa.com/Merchant2/me...0A190


----------



## slow_16v (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Will the WRD O2A mechanical slave kit work on a MK1 VR6?? (iceguy)*

don't do it... you can get the parts way cheaper doing it yourself...
EuroVan has the mechanical slave
You can use a honda clutch cable if I remember correctly and just weld up a tab for it....
My buddy did it for his 02a in his mk2 jetta g60 and it wasn't more then 100 bucks all together for everything


----------



## iceguy (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Will the WRD O2A mechanical slave kit work on a MK1 VR6?? (slow_16v)*

I talked to the stealership and they dont offer the eurovan parts anymore unfortunately.


----------



## slow_16v (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Will the WRD O2A mechanical slave kit work on a MK1 VR6?? (iceguy)*

my buddy just got parts from them a few months back.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Will the WRD O2A mechanical slave kit work on a MK1 VR6?? (iceguy)*

I ordered all the parts for the cable clutch setup (cable, bracket, clutch actuator) from 1st VW Parts about a month ago. Going this route was cheaper than buying the conversion kit from WRD but it definitely cost me more than $100.
For reference, here are the OEM part numbers for everything:
02B 141 708 A - Clutch Actuator with boot
357 721 335 E - Self-adjusting Cable Clutch
357 199 356 - Transmission bracket for clutch cable


----------



## slow_16v (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Will the WRD O2A mechanical slave kit work on a MK1 VR6?? (PtownVdub)*

What did you do for tranny brackets for your 02a anyway? im doing an o2a in my rocco


----------



## CarNut84GTi (Oct 2, 2002)

It will work on the MK1, running it on my 84 gti w/ a eurospec 02A (2.0 ABA 8V originally, soon to be 1.8t)


----------



## iceguy (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Will the WRD O2A mechanical slave kit work on a MK1 VR6?? (slow_16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slow_16v* »_What did you do for tranny brackets for your 02a anyway? im doing an o2a in my rocco

I used MK3 mounts welded in.


----------



## 8project4 (Jul 23, 2006)

there was a website. the company name was euronation and they sold the kit complete of everything separate. i bought my actuator a.k.a. mech. clutch slave from them.


----------

